# Shipping!



## VickiTomNZ (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good shipping company from UK to Auckland area door to door. We are looking at different options for any info on the cheapeat would we welcome. We dont have much stuff, just mainly clothes, books, pictures that kind of thing, no bulky furniture!

Any advice would be mpst welcome!

Thank you!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

VickiTomNZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good shipping company from UK to Auckland area door to door. We are looking at different options for any info on the cheapeat would we welcome. We dont have much stuff, just mainly clothes, books, pictures that kind of thing, no bulky furniture!
> 
> ...


Most shipping companies will ship your stuff based on volume - you don't need to rent a whole container.

We've used PSS twice to move stuff from London to Auckland and have been pleased both times. They'll pack the boxes for you.


----------

